
Epiphany switches from Gecko to WebKit - rms
http://mail.gnome.org/archives/epiphany-list/2008-April/msg00000.html
======
chrisbroadfoot
This is pretty cool, WebKit is really leading the pack, making great
advancements, and actually pushing them out to consumers (especially with the
latest Safari)

------
rms
Not a joke: [http://mail.gnome.org/archives/epiphany-
list/2008-April/msg0...](http://mail.gnome.org/archives/epiphany-
list/2008-April/msg00004.html)

